# More W/Y Example Solves



## jskyler91 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hope this helps people. I do go off screen a few times, especially on the first solve, but I go back and reexplain so hold on for the whole vid and 98% of what I do should be explained. I will make more with a better angle, but I wanted to make sure you could see the scrambles.


----------

